# First TT



## red11 (May 5, 2011)

Just bought my first travel trailer, couple of years old, any suggestions on a good service shop? would appreciate it.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

My experience with service shops is that I should have been a RV service tech, I would be rich today. Took mine in to Demontrond and they wanted a $140 (not a typo) minimum for every item I wanted repaired. Example: check refrigerator, $140 minimum to look at it plus parts and labor to fix the problem. Slide out switch on the inside, $140 minimum to look at it plus labor and materials to fix, etc. 

Honestly, YouTube is your friend. There is a video for just about anything that you need to repair. I switched out the awning fabric on mine using a YouTube video.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Where are you located Red? I have had good luck a couple of times with RV Masters in Houston. 

And I just had a great experience with a place called Carey's RV Service on the NW side of Houston. It is a guy who runs his business out of his house. He has spectacular reviews online.


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

I just used Ron Hoover down on I45 exit 10. It was all warrenty work so I don't know the charges. Don is the service manager and very good. I have used many other dealers and independent repair services and they were the best.


----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

If you are on the south side of Houston check out Anything RV. They are family owned and operated and do great work for a fair price with real good turn-around time. Anythingrvservicecenter.com


----------



## grand poobah (Nov 6, 2007)

*RV Service*

Kendrick Automotive off 59 and Bissonnet on Rhonda street.
Frances and Roger are great.


----------



## Txredfish (Oct 27, 2010)

Find a good independent mobile repair tech. They are usually cheaper than the RV dealership because they do not have the overhead cost and in most cases do a better job. The RV dealerships charge $120 to $150 per hour. The other advantage to mobile techs is that they will come to your place which means that you do not have to move your RV.


----------



## skeeterfish (Dec 17, 2010)

The new, Explore usa in Alvin are some awesome folks, talk to Carol.


----------



## pknight6 (Nov 8, 2014)

skeeterfish said:


> The new, Explore usa in Alvin are some awesome folks, talk to Carol.


Is Terry Vaughan in Alvin still open? They used to do me a good job, but it's been years.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

StangGang said:


> If you are on the south side of Houston check out Anything RV. They are family owned and operated and do great work for a fair price with real good turn-around time. Anythingrvservicecenter.com


This.....These are great people to work with. Great service, honest and good prices.


----------



## fishinfool (Jun 30, 2004)

Could try Dues campers in dickinson on 45 north bound side. Just north or 517. No experience with their work but they have been there for better than 25 years. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

